# Lunch spots in New York



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm taking my mother to New York for a week in September. There's a list of favorite restaurants where she wants to go, but she wants to add some new experiences.

Any suggestions for classy places to have lunch in Midtown?


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, it's not classy, but if you're looking for new experiences there is always Shake Shack in Madison Sq. I think it is overrated but the rest of Manhattan seems to disagree with me.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've heard there's one in Times Square now that's got lines down the block.

But yep, looking for classy. We're going to Le Bernardin and La Grenouille while we're there...


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, they are all like that. An hour+ wait is not uncommon.
But, more importantly, is the food worth it? Nope.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone in New York still eat Krispy Kremes?


----------

